# Garnet Red Mk2



## dmg11eng (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi

Has anybody taken delivery of a Garnet Red Mk2 as yet??

If yes, any pics??


----------



## davee_br (May 20, 2002)

Yup, got it on Monday. Its a great colour - I'm very pleased.

As per http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=10

I haven't had a chance to take any photos yet - should be able to this weekend.

Cheers,


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

never seen garnet red, pics would be appreciated


----------



## Paralias (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeap!Can we see some pics please?


----------



## davee_br (May 20, 2002)

Hi Folks,

Some pictures (though not good quality). The weather was terrible, I hadn't cleaned it, and I had a terrible hangover.

The colour in the first is quite accurate, the second not so. I'll try to do some better ones weather/liver permitting late this week.


URL=http://imageshack.us][IMG]http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/3400/img0162lm8.jpg[/IMG][/[/url]


[url=http://imageshack.us][IMG]http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/5647/imag5883bl6.jpg[/IMG]
[/url]


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## davee_br (May 20, 2002)

I managed to take a few more this weekend - still terrible weather, but the colour is accurately reproduced. I'm still in awe of the colour + wheels combination - on the rare occasions its been sunny its stunning. Sometime in the next few weeks it will be Swissoll'd.


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

Mint colour!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

bw64402 said:


> Mint colour!


Yep............very nice indeed. 8) 8)


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Red is really not my thing but i must say seeing your car has completely changed my mind - it looks absolutely stunning [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Would never have ordered that colour off a chart - but in the flesh it looks amazing!! - and so rare too (which is cool)

Nice wheels... enjoy (lucky bleeder  )


----------



## SCUDO (May 24, 2006)

gorgeous colour (but i do have a passion for red also). Bi colours look great with the garnet [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i picked this colour but changed after seeing it on an A4.


----------



## davee_br (May 20, 2002)

Last week I had my car Swissoll'd by a local company - they did a fanatastic job (I won't name them to avoid breaking advertizing rules, but if anyone wants to know please PM me). Even though it was getting quite dark by the time the hard work was done these photos still show what a difference it made = Garnet Red with even deeper pearlescent shine. Now even the raindrops look red ;-)


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Superb photos, looks fantastic.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Dave, Garnet Red looks stunning on your car! I prefer this red over the std red colour.

Great pics. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Donald


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Just a tip, you might want to block out your Reg, Or your pride and joy might dissapear.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I do like it - i ordered it originally. Looks very good when clean.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

davee_br said:


>


That is so gorgeous [smiley=sweetheart.gif] . I really love it 8)


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

davee_br said:


> Last week I had my car Swissoll'd by a local company - they did a fanatastic job (I won't name them to avoid breaking advertizing rules, but if anyone wants to know please PM me). Even though it was getting quite dark by the time the hard work was done these photos still show what a difference it made = Garnet Red with even deeper pearlescent shine. Now even the raindrops look red ;-)


What a fantastic colour mate! Your car looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

davee_br :- Have you got any piccies of the inside of your Garnet red mk2 TTC please?  If not, would you be so kind to take one with the door open, so I can see the garnet against what colour interior you have selected? 

Many thanks


----------



## davee_br (May 20, 2002)

Xmas party hangover and sunlight permitting I'll take a couple more as requested this weekend.

The interior is black extended leather with grey headlining. At first I was a bit doubtfull about the grey headlining but I think it worked out well versus a completely black interior (which I reckon would be a tad too dark for my tastes).

Photos (and hangover ;-) to follow in a few days!


----------



## OZTT (Nov 30, 2006)

HMMM Very nice , its not a colour that initially i thought off now i love it 8) 
Pics of interior sound great .


----------



## ISOBEL (Dec 1, 2006)

great pictures


----------



## demitris (Dec 13, 2006)

garnet red looks great. 
Has anyone seen a garnet red tt with magma red nappa.
I was looking at the silver tt with red nappa and black extended nappa, however after seeing your pics. i am having second thoughts.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

demitris said:


> garnet red looks great.
> Has anyone seen a garnet red tt with magma red nappa.
> I was looking at the silver tt with red nappa and black extended nappa, however after seeing your pics. i am having second thoughts.


That combo sounds a bit too, err....red. :?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

That's ANOTHER stunning TT2 colour.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Way way way better (IMO of course) than the other red.

Swissol seems to make a difference too. Where's my tin ...


----------



## davee_br (May 20, 2002)

Thanks for all the positive comments on the colour choice - as you can imagine I'm rather pleased with my choice - it was a bit of a leap-of-faith given the swatch, but everyone who sees it gasps at the colour.

Here's a rather poor quality photo with the door open (apologies for the quality - I had a hangover at the weekend and it was raining!)


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

damn man, those seats are starting to crease eh?


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

I've seen your car is left hand drive... Any extra cost involved?

Pedro


----------



## davee_br (May 20, 2002)

Its not left hand drive - the photo is reversed!


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks absolutely stunning especially after the Swissol treatment! I'm definately sold on Swissol now the colour looks noticeably deeper!


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

No more water for me!

Pedro


----------

